# Massey Ferguson 5450



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Can anyone tell me about a Massey 5450?
I see the 35,45, & 55 in the older brochures but cannot find anything out about the 5450?

Further is it a good tractor? As good as MF 5445? Or JD 5525?
Any issues or reason to not buy one for a haying & feeding tractor?
Thanks in advance


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They were built as a slightly cheaper lighter alternative to the 5445 and 5455. They have a dyna 4 partial power shift but lighter built version than the true 5400 series. Supposed to be marketed at cattle operations with haying, loader work and manure hauling in mind.


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

So they would be an ok haying tractor but not a great tillage tractor in comparison to the 45 & 55?

and potentially harder to get parts for as I assume many parts will not be interchangeable with 45 & 55?

I'm really intrigued by the Dyna 4 for a haying tractor. My hay can be spotty and a powershift with a lot of groundspeed variability would be great


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

You can certainly plow with one but it's at least 1000 lb lighter (maybe 1600 depending what figures) than a 5455 and the series dips down into much lower hp figures than the 5400 models had evolved into. It's confusing they put them in the same series with model number overlap. The old 5400's used to go down to low hp but had evolved to higher hp, these back filled the low hp slots that had opened up in tier 3 and tier 4 updates.


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Any idea where I can locate any specs? Weight, height, options and most importantly PTO hp? I've tried tractor data but have not called MF HQ yet....


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry I found another tractor data page that lists it at 75 PTO hp. That is quite a drop!


----------

